# 1" Steerer Fork Options



## Cross_trainer (Apr 30, 2006)

I have an older Cannondale bike that I've converted to a single speed. I'm trying to fine tune in everything and think I have the chainline, spacing, brakes and most everything else dialed in. The only thing I am still looking to tweak is the fork set up. I currently have a Rock Shox Mag21 and have been pretty happy with it. It has a 1" steerer; all the old Cannondale frame will take, and I'm wondering if there are any other 1" steerer setups that might work better. I know the Mag21 is very light for it's time (3.2 lbs), but I can't help but think there's a better/stronger option.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I think Marzocchi still makes an MX Comp with a 1" steerer. That'd probably work better than your Mag 21 (plusher, stiffer in the steering sense). It might jack up the front end a bit, but I happen to think that with more travel you should jack up the front end since you dont' want to end up with a super steep head angle at full compression (exactly the time where you probably want a shallow head angle). Plenty of people on this board disagree and think a longer travel fork will mess up your handling.

You're other option would be to go custom rigid from someone like Waltworks.

Incidentally, the Mag 21 wasn't all that light for its time; forks have just gotten heavier. I think I SID world cup carbon might actually be heavier than a Mag 21 SL, or at least not much lighter. I think when suspension forks were still competing with rigid forks, there was more of a push for lightness. Now that it's mostly (not on this board -- but most mountian bikers) short travel vs. long travel, 3 pounds is light, and even 4 pounds isn't *that* heavy. And there are some lightweight boutique forks nowadays, but nothing as widespread as the AMP fork with its spec on Mongeese and Univegas (under the "Concept" house brand name).


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

Marzocchi has a few 1" threadless steerer tubes kicking around. You really don't see many threaded anymore. I usually notice them over at Pricepoint every once in a while. Alternately, I spoke to Marzocchi before and they will press in the steerer tube of your choice (1" threaded/threadless, etc.) for a fee. It was years ago but I think it was $60 then. I have no idea now what it is now. I do remember he said that they could only press in a steerer to the crown once. The second time it would be too loose so the uppers would need to be replaced. Basically, you wouldn't be able to easily change it back in the future. You can give them a call and find it if that is still an option. That may be cost prohibitive though.

As for fork length, that is a whole different issue. I would take a look at the axle-to-crown measurement for your selected fork and see what that would do to your head angle. Even the shortest travel Zoke is going to significantly jack up the front end.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

Cross_trainer said:


> I have an older Cannondale bike that I've converted to a single speed. I'm trying to fine tune in everything and think I have the chainline, spacing, brakes and most everything else dialed in. The only thing I am still looking to tweak is the fork set up. I currently have a Rock Shox Mag21 and have been pretty happy with it. It has a 1" steerer; all the old Cannondale frame will take, and I'm wondering if there are any other 1" steerer setups that might work better. I know the Mag21 is very light for it's time (3.2 lbs), but I can't help but think there's a better/stronger option.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Here ya go.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK410A01-Marzocchi+Mx+Comp+85Mm+1+Steerer+06.aspx

I'm thinking the AC Length on this will be around 460mm which might be a little longer than what you have on there now but overall it would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Cross_trainer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

The Marzocchi MX link looks great. Thanks TrailVictim. It looks like everyone is in agreement though.

I haven't really been a big Marzocchi supporter in the past but this looks like a really good option; it will even allow me to switch over to disc brakes.

Thank you to everyone for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

White Bros put a 1" steer tube on my XC.8 for an additional $30, not sure if they would do it for the newest batch of forks. Haven't used it in over a year since I put on my custom Waltworks rigid fork, but it is/was a nice fork.


----------



## Cross_trainer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Not Using it?*

Hey FTM,

If you're not thinking of going back to suspension, what are the chances you would want to part with your XC.8?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

The hoarding part of me says no but the part that is saving up for a new 'cross bike part of me says, OK. I'll measure the steer tube length when I get home tonight and see if this will work for you*. It has lockout and is V & Disc brake compatable.




*If I sell this, I'll pay the mtbr classified fee.


----------



## Cross_trainer (Apr 30, 2006)

FTM
Did you get a chance to look at your White Bros fork?


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*OK here's the deal*

I have a 1997 Cannondale m500 with a 1 inch threaded steerer built up with suspension fork and it kicks A$$. I have a 100mm RST Omega SL with a lock out and it is a real nice fork for the money. I beat the snot out of it. I also use a Profile Design 1 inch to 1 1/8 threadless converter so I can use a normal stem. I love it and it is a MUCH stronger setup than the original quill and it looks like the new style cockpit. I will link the parts for you. Like I said the RST I'm liking alot. They have a removable steerer. I would also replace your headset with a Tange Levin CDS as they are much better than the stock Tange's. This whole setup is really cheap and it will bring your C dale back to the year 2006. I can't tell you enough how much I like this setup. I like it better then the new bikes. The 100mm fork climbs nice and descends even better, but you must match it with the proper stem. Here are the links and tell him that Dano from NY sent you if you do buy. any questions just email me. This is my only bike and I am a fanatic with it and I have it upgraded to the max. I love the caad 2 frame as they are strong as hell. You wouldn't believe my bike if you seen it and rode it. I have Avid single digit 7 brakes with levers and a full X9 drivetrain with 8 speed X9 gripshift. Ryno Lite rims with LX hubs. The only way I would not upgrade more is if I went to full susser only other than that I think it's better than any hardtail sold today. By the way all the parts are portable. Here are the links. I think you will need a 160mm steerer like mine. Fits like a glove. If you have any questions about fork set up email me.
I would only get the Omega SL if I were you the Gila T6 is Junk. The Omega is 118.00 when they have it. I would monitor the fork and when they get it in order everything.

Headset in chrome> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=details&sku=HD1001

Headset in black> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=details&sku=HD1005

Fork> Sold out for now, when they get them in they will appear back on the website but here is the link for the forks. Fork site> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=list&Category=606&Brand=356&type=T

Fork steerer> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=details&sku=FK7855

Stem adapter> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=details&sku=SM6401
Recommended Stem> http://bicyclenut.net/page.cfm?PageID=53&action=details&sku=SM2232


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Cross_trainer said:


> FTM
> Did you get a chance to look at your White Bros fork?


Sorry about the delay. My fork has 203mm (8") off steer tube from the top of the CK crown race to the end of the tube. Right now it looks like the only thng wrong with it is that it's missing the dust cap that covers air valve. I've got one from my Fox fork on there now but thats got to go back onto the Fox, I'm sure a replacement is easy to find

Here's the specs from the WB website:
http://www.whitebrotherscycling.com/2005/product-xcvt.php?specs=xc08


----------



## Cross_trainer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Thanks FTM*

I'll have to check on the length when I get home. Do you have an idea of what you would want for it?


----------



## foxfyre841 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Same Deal*

Hi,
I have the same problem with my KHS cromo. Is that white bro fork still available?
Thanks!


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

I've still got the WB fork and am still not sure if I want to part with it. I probably should so I can fund my next 'cross bike. How much you looking to spend?


----------



## foxfyre841 (Oct 11, 2006)

hi,
not much at least not enough to fund a new bike of any quality. I assume $100 isn't nearly enough by half given the quality you are offering (I had a chance to look through the catalogs and such, that's a good fork). To give you a little heads up, one inch steerer shocks are a high priced commodity on places like ebay. An 01' marz z2 atom bomb went for a little over 100 recently. If you're really looking to sell it, that is. Thanks.
James


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi - I though I would resurrect this old thread - A friend of mine is looking for a new fork for his old Indy Fab. I can't find the Marzocchi MX that is mentioned here and other places, so I guess that's not made anymore. Any ideas about other decent forks that are easily had with 1" steerer tube (threadless)?

Thanks.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

Funny, I was going to take photos and list my White Brother's fork that I've talked about in this thread, I'll post a SPAM post once I've paid the classified fee.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool - I'll watch for your ad.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

AuntieAPE said:


> Cool - I'll watch for your ad.


you can look now.


----------



## or398 (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread will not die.

Okay, I have my beloved old hardtail KHS montana comp that I never ever want to part with. In order to update it, I'd like to run a front disk brake but retain a rigid fork. It's a 1" threaded steerer! I'm based in the UK.

Any bright ideas? Thanks.

Oliver


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

Found this:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22693


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

Hello, peculiarly, i'm converting a cannondale beast of the east with 1" to singlespeed. my idea is use it with a rigid MTB fork but i only know the winwood.

Anyone knows other options? the material can't be cro-mo, i like in carbon fiber or alu and.. goodlooking ;-), this exist?


saludos

markchang


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

markchang, you want a steel fork. Just get one. Have a custom made. Waltworks does a fine job. It'll cost the same as carbon but be built to your specs and it will ride as good or possible better (since it can ride how YOU want) and probably lighter or as light because it will be built for your weight.

And aluminum fork? Seriously? That's just silly.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Are you sure you don't want steel?*

There's a reason Kinesis is the only rigid aluminum fork maker left, HARSH and not much lighter. One of my favorite all time bikes was a 93 Beast of the East with a 1 1/4 rigid Pepperoni Fork that I bought new. It was very efficient, light, and steered well but beat me to death! I changed to a suspension fork and could ride twice as far! Carbon absorbs vibration (road), Steel absorbs big impacts (trail) better and worth the few extra grams. Steel forks usually bend first, Aluminum and Carbon snap and send you to the Dentist. The best fork I have ever ridden was a Waltworks tapered blade steel fork, hands down, period! A good quality steel fork is better. Since the Beast was last made in 1997 and never suspension corrected you'll need 400-410 axle to crown fork at the longest with a 1 " steerer? I don't think that exists in anything but steel.


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

Really i will use the bike for road an urban with a 2.0 nokian aws, i need absrobs vibrations.

i use at this time with a manitou fs with 42 A/C, i think this is the limit for this frame :-(

Carbon fork is the option, if it's a factort build fork, i have a tange cro-mo fork, the original in the Cdale M500 buy i want other thing, I don't find a peperoni in 1" :-(.

the other option is design one in titanium and my friend Aimar www.amarobikes.com construct it for me.

thanx for the responses, you help me a lot with your answers


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Custom or*

Pace made a 420 ac with a 1" steerer but stopped a few ago, search used for one of those?


----------



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

I did not know that pace did one 1" fork with canti posibbl., i will find it in ebay or similar, thanx


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bringing this thread back to life!

Does anyone know of any 1" preferable threadless light weight suspension forks that are still around? I would like to replace the Manitou EFC that is on my Ventana.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

White Brothers:

http://www.whitebrotherscycling.com/forkspecs/magic-80.html

Available in 1" steerer tube


----------

